
IT services giant Cognizant suffers Maze Ransomware cyber attack - vuln
https://www.bleepingcomputer.com/news/security/it-services-giant-cognizant-suffers-maze-ransomware-cyber-attack/
======
smoyer
I can't imagine the employees at a managed IT company care as much about your
infrastructure's and/or data's security as the employees of the client
company.

